# 1830s? G sidebotham squat soda



## natethecarlover (Apr 29, 2020)

Was wondering a value
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2020)

I would guess closer to 1850s and uncommon one, but no rare. $80-$120. But this depends on unique qualities or damage. Nice post thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dogo (Apr 29, 2020)

Is it pontilled?


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 29, 2020)

Dogo said:


> Is it pontilled?


It has a deep bottom

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 29, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> I would guess closer to 1850s and uncommon one, but no rare. $80-$120. But this depends on unique qualities or damage. Nice post thanks for sharing.


Figured id ask since i have 3. One has the cork

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2020)

Can you post a pic of the bottom?


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Can you post a pic of the bottom?


Posted it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2020)

OK, I see it. doesn't looked pontiled to me meaning no open pontil or no graphite colored pontil that I can see.  SO, I'd guess maybe dates more into the 1860's but I'm by no means any expert. just a guestimate? Anyways, Nice find. I don't know anything about that particular bottle but I do know those type/color/shape of bottles seem to be much more common in Pennsylvania then other parts of the country. similar ones you can pick up for $20 & I have picked up some similar to that for $20. LEON.


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> OK, I see it. doesn't looked pontiled to me meaning no open pontil or no graphite colored pontil that I can see. SO, I'd guess maybe dates more into the 1860's but I'm by no means any expert. just a guestimate? Anyways, Nice find. I don't know anything about that particular bottle but I do know those type/color/shape of bottles seem to be much more common in Pennsylvania then other parts of the country. similar ones you can pick up for $20 & I have picked up some similar to that for $20. LEON.


Thanks for the help! Im rather new to bottles at 17 so any bit helps.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2020)

Pic of open pontil & graphite pontil.   P.S. That last pic, talk about crier heartbreaker. LEON.


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Pic of open pontil & graphite pontil. P.S. That last pic, talk about crier heartbreaker. LEON.View attachment 206422View attachment 206423


Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 30, 2020)

It is probably a snap case type pontil. Not a smooth base so the year would probably be 1855 to 1860ish. ?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> It is probably a snap case type pontil. Not a smooth base so the year would probably be 1855 to 1860ish. ?



Do you have a picture of this snap case type pontil?  Leon.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 30, 2020)

Unfortunately I cant find any of mine off hand to share . So I screen shot a picture off Tod's sodasandbeers website. It just looks so similar to me and could be wrong.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2020)

Heard of it but even the poor quality picture you provided still leaves me wondering exactly what it looks like. I think I would need to see up close in person a nice clean example to examine. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 4, 2020)

Probably right around Civil War era.    The best way to date a bottle like that is if someone can find the manufacturer in the business listings of the era.   Then you can get the range they were in business.   

Jim G


----------

